
“Sendmail usage declined from 80% in 1998 to 6% in 2016” - nailer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sendmail
======
nailer
Thought HN might like this. Sendmail was one of the most 'non-Unixlike' Unix
apps: a big monolith that included UUCP, X400, and other non-SMTP support
whether you wanted it to or not. It frequently needed patching - IIRC the
Morris worm used it to break into systems. It used a non-human readable config
format, so everyone had to use another similarly awful macro language to edit
it. It was awful, but everyone doing SysAdmin in the early 2000s had to learn
it because it was _everywhere_.

Now it's mostly gone. Hooray.

